

Project Teams and Poor Code Quality - ngoede
http://anthonysciamanna.com/2015/05/17/project-teams-and-poor-code-quality.html

======
ngoede
This sort of attitude also seems to lead to a culture of doing lots of
relatively large rewrites all the time which seems like one of the more
wasteful and dangerous aspects of software development.

Also, since people swoop in and make their change then leave it is very hard
to maintain a culture of constant improvement of the code/design. So
eventually everything falls apart under the weight of tech debt and no one is
even around to learn from it.

